# More smartwelds!!!



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

Does anyone happen to know whether there will be any new smartweld frames for this next year? 
After buying my allez smartweld this year to replace my cervelo, I am in LOVE 
Maybe a crux? that would be ideal.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

What model Cervelo did you have? Sorry if I find it hard to believe you would prefer a smart weld to a carbon Cervelo. To each his own of course but I would take a late model R3-R5 or S3-S5 any day of the week and I like Specialized bikes.
Perhaps you owned an older Al Soloist. Glad you are happy with it tho.


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

I had a 2013 cervelo R3. I was never that crazy about it... It was a great bike, but I got on a buddy's smartweld earlier this year and it blew my mind! The stiffness is completely incomparable to the R3. The R3 was too flexy for my tastes, and the ride quality is great in the smartweld. With carbon bars and a carbon seat post, which I had on the cervelo as well... It's a ride that's similar enough that it was well worth selling the cervelo and replacing it with a frame that's significantly less than half the cost. But... that's my opinion.
I prefer stiffness and precise handling to a little road buzz every time. And the road buzz is very minimal in the new smartweld frames anyways. 
The specialized Geometry is so much better than cervelo's too IMO.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

tyrich88 said:


> I had a 2013 cervelo R3. I was never that crazy about it... It was a great bike, but I got on a buddy's smartweld earlier this year and it blew my mind! The stiffness is completely incomparable to the R3. The R3 was too flexy for my tastes, and the ride quality is great in the smartweld. With carbon bars and a carbon seat post, which I had on the cervelo as well... It's a ride that's similar enough that it was well worth selling the cervelo and replacing it with a frame that's significantly less than half the cost. But... that's my opinion.
> I prefer stiffness and precise handling to a little road buzz every time. And the road buzz is very minimal in the new smartweld frames anyways.
> The specialized Geometry is so much better than cervelo's too IMO.


Thanks for your thoughts. Tall praise for the smart weld to be sure as the R3 is a highly regarded bike for it combination of ride quality and performance. Sounds like you would have been better served on Cervelo's S-series. Geometry is a personal thing for sure as is ride quality or vertical compliance. You didn't say anything about weight difference but obviously it doesn't matter much and for most of us I agree.
Have fun.


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

yes. I agree. and honestly the weight difference is not much at all. If my bike gained any weight at all when I switched framesets (I only switched framesets, everything else is EXACTLY the same), it was VERY minimal because I havent noticed. The bike is so much more responsive that if anything it feels better overall.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

tyrich88 said:


> yes. I agree. and honestly the weight difference is not much at all. If my bike gained any weight at all when I switched framesets (I only switched framesets, everything else is EXACTLY the same), it was VERY minimal because I havent noticed. The bike is so much more responsive that if anything it feels better overall.


Watching Aluminum bikes in the last few years including the popular CAAD10, designers have been able to create higher differential stiffness by improved forming techniques. No, Al won't rival carbon for stiffness, strength or weight, but companies are now making Aluminum frames to look more like their carbon counterparts and tube cross-section is a big contributor to stiffness.

Me personally, I still am going to ride carbon but for the cost effectiveness...especially for a raceable crit bike, Al makes a lot of sense.

PS: there is a very good video on the web someplace where Specialized talks about the Smartweld bike and shows how frame sections are welded.


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

tyrich88 said:


> Maybe a crux? that would be ideal.


I've seen the new alloy Cruxes and they are not smartweld. I was hoping for that change too.


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

vertr said:


> I've seen the new alloy Cruxes and they are not smartweld. I was hoping for that change too.


Yeah, Well I guess we shall see... but i'm still going to have my fingers crossed. 
Either a Crave SL smartweld or a crux, I think those would both be phenomenal candidates for the Smartweld technology


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

tyrich88 said:


> Yeah, Well I guess we shall see... but i'm still going to have my fingers crossed.
> Either a Crave SL smartweld or a crux, I think those would both be phenomenal candidates for the Smartweld technology



Look what I dug up...
Specialized Bicycle Components

Of note is that the E5 now has internal cable routing.


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

vertr said:


> Look what I dug up...
> Specialized Bicycle Components
> 
> Of note is that the E5 now has internal cable routing.


That's sweet! 
I like that they are putting out an alloy evo too!


----------

